# Does Corvette's dash display better than BMW's?



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

*DO YA THINK?*

Does it ride comfortably yet handle? Remains to be seen. Ditto BMW's survivability.....egad!


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

_Corvette_?

They still make that thing? I thought all its customers were dead.

BJ


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

CALWATERBOY said:


> .
> *DO YA THINK?*
> 
> Does it ride comfortably yet handle? Remains to be seen. Ditto BMW's survivability.....egad!


Video games for the gold chains and white belt crowd as they cruise at 45mph wishing they were as handsome as those "soft" men in their "wimpy" four-banger Hitler-mobiles.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

CALWATERBOY said:


> .
> *DO YA THINK?*
> 
> Does it ride comfortably yet handle? Remains to be seen. Ditto BMW's survivability.....egad!


Magnetic suspension can be adjusted to be comfy if you wish. The tires on the C7 will be narrower than the C6 which should also help soften the ride.

That dash is super. The cars are so fast when you get on them, you don't want to be having to search for the tack and speed. Now it's right in your face. Plus, the Vette has had the heads up display since the 1980's.

The Vette is not for someone who runs errands to the supermarket and spends the rest of their time taking kids to school and to sports team practices in their 4 banger. It's for those who enjoy the freedom of the open road.

I think this Vette will be a winner and may just attract a new generation of buyers. I am very happy to now be a Porsche owner, but if not, I would be all over this car.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

beden1 said:


> Magnetic suspension can be adjusted to be comfy if you wish. The tires on the C7 will be narrower than the C6 which should also help soften the ride.
> 
> That dash is super. The cars are so fast when you get on them, you don't want to be having to search for the tack and speed. Now it's right in your face. Plus, the Vette has had the heads up display since the 1980's.
> 
> ...


The Manhattan debut of the C7 Corvette is tomorrow at 6:30. Ms. Audio and I have invitations, we intend to be there and I will post pictures. This is almost 60 years to the day from the debut of the original Corvette at GM Motorama at the Waldorf Astoria. I was told they will have the original Corvette from that show and at least one of each other series on display.

CA


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sweet!.:thumbup:


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

boltjaM3s said:


> _Corvette_?
> 
> They still make that thing? I thought all its customers were dead.
> 
> BJ


No. Just hair is glued on. Head. Not chest.


----------



## JoeFromPA (Jan 21, 2007)

GM, dominantly through the corvette outlet, has my enormous respect for continuing the development of their LS/LT pushrod v8. Today it's simpler, more reliable, and more economical (both to own and fuel wise) than almost all similar production engines. It's gotten lighter and more compact along the way too, and it's well known to be able to push huge power levels (N/A or FI) easily and reliably. 

I found the last generation to finally have a body style I could admire. The interior wasn't there for me.

Now this new one....well, we'll see what happens with the rear end of it.


----------



## krash (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd like to have a new 'vette to go along with my new 335.


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

pony_trekker said:


> No. Just hair is glued on. Head. Not chest.


Ha! That's a thing only a Prius owner would do. Or maybe the spray can, from UHF of yesteryear.

Plugs...._sophisticates_ do plugs....


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

I think this gen of Corvette is a winner, there hasnt been this much excitment about the Corvette in a while. The new design is spot one, the interior is still typical Corvette. The gauge is a bit too X-Box for me, I like traditional gauges with high quality material.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

captainaudio said:


> Ms. Audio and I have invitations, we intend to be there and I will post pictures.
> CA


Please do, a lot of them, both in and out, thanks!

Either a Porsche or a Vette is on my bucket list Although I don't see myself getting one of them yet, it's nice to see where they are heading.

Lately I do see more and more strikingly good looking young professional women stepping out of a vette.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

krash said:


> I'd like to have a new 'vette to go along with my new 335.


+1 Good luck:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## jfox335i (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting. Better then BMW, no, but that's just personal preference. I loved Vette's as a kid, I'm sort of indifferent to them now. Don't get me wrong, I would take one in a heartbeat if it were given, but if had 100k to blow, a vette wouldn't be in the top 5 of choices.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> The Manhattan debut of the C7 Corvette is tomorrow at 6:30. Ms. Audio and I have invitations, we intend to be there and I will post pictures. This is almost 60 years to the day from the debut of the original Corvette at GM Motorama at the Waldorf Astoria. I was told they will have the original Corvette from that show and at least one of each other series on display.
> 
> CA


That sounds like a fun event. :thumbup:


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

captainaudio said:


> The Manhattan debut of the C7 Corvette is tomorrow at 6:30. Ms. Audio and I have invitations, we intend to be there and I will post pictures. This is almost 60 years to the day from the debut of the original Corvette at GM Motorama at the Waldorf Astoria. I was told they will have the original Corvette from that show and at least one of each other series on display.
> 
> CA


Please don't take pictures of the new car.

Instead, please take pictures of prospective buyers looking at the new car. Interested to see how many walkers and Hurry-Cane's are being used and where they intend to store them.

BJ


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

I find it odd that everyone freaked out about the little side vent on the 4 series coupe but nobody has said anything about the million black plastic vents and covers all over this car. The hood, the fender, the top of the back fenders. It is everywhere. I would have to get a black one to hide them. I understand function, but they look like PepBoys glued on "style" accessories.

I do love the direction car makers are going with the fully digital configurable dash displays. Ford Escape has a pretty cool one as well.

This is the first Corvette since the 70s that has a back end that actually looks designed. I used to always joke that the corvette had a great design until you looked at it from behind. It always looked like the block of clay they started with. As though they got tired of carving by the time they got there and just stuck on a couple tail lights and called it a day.


----------



## chris328 (Jul 16, 2008)

IROC-Z yo


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

chris328 said:


> IROC-Z yo


I have no idea who buys these things anymore. And, no joke, every time I look inside the cockpit of the 1 Corvette I see every month I see a grandfather with stretched tattoos.

BJ


----------



## sr5959 (Feb 10, 2012)

dtc100 said:


> Lately I do see more and more strikingly good looking young professional women stepping out of a vette.


For some reason that sounds very creepy dtc! :yikes:


----------



## pkim1079 (Aug 22, 2012)

BMW220i said:


> BMW does not have the best dash display. Saab gets that distinction.
> 
> The speedometer should be in the center, like Saab and Mercedes.


WRONG. The tachometer belongs in the center. Like every other perfomance car. Even lexus gets that right.


----------



## pkim1079 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dude this car is dope. How can anyone not like it? Ive always hated american muscle cars. The last vette was pretty nice. This one is just awesome. 

BUT THEY HAVE RUNFLATS?!?!


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Old Man in a Corvette*

I have several 4x6 B&W copies of this photo of John Fitch in the #3 Cunningham Corvette that was raced by Fitch and Bob Grossman at LeMans in 1960. To the best of my knowledge the picture was taken at the Corvettes at Carlisle (PA) event in 2003.










The pictures are signed by John Fitch (they are reproductions including the signature)

On the back of the photo it says:

_To this for whom automobiles are forever
fascinating; for those who see in a turning wheel
both the principal of motion and the promise of
other horizons, For those who see in a fine
automobile an expression of the man's will, one form
of his art and the evidence of his longing to move
with precision and grace.

*....."Adventures on Wheels"
Autobiography of John Fitch*
_
Fitch was to a large extent responsible for setting up the first Corvette racing team and establishing the Corvette as a force to be reckoned with in International Road Racing,

If anyone would like a copy PM me your mailing address and I will send you one,

The supply is limited so order yours today!

But wait, there's more! If you are one of the first 5 callers you will also get a copy of the notorious "Pothole Explosions The Movie" posters!
This rare poster is doubling in value every year. Last year it was worthless and today it is worth twice that!

CA


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

cool inside. but yea only see old guys driving these things

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## krash (Nov 26, 2005)

mr29 said:


> cool inside. but yea only see old guys driving these things
> 
> Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


Yeah, because we can actually afford it.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

krash said:


> Yeah, because we can actually afford it.


That's the real reason for sure. A Corvette, and 2 seater sports cars like it, is usually a weekend car as most people don't use them as daily drivers.


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

The only time you see a young guy driving a Corvette is when he borrow it from his father, usually the smile is from ear to ear.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

The X Men said:


> The only time you see a young guy driving a Corvette is when he borrow it from his father, usually the smile is from ear to ear.


But still, it is depressing every time I am at an autox or track event, it is always some vette way ahead of everyone else


----------



## BobRBob (Oct 8, 2009)

No question the average age of a Corvette owner is getting up there. With this new car they hope to attract some of the younger folks buying Porches and BMWs and Audis.
We shall see; it it's a pretty slick offering.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

CALWATERBOY said:


> .
> *DO YA THINK?*
> 
> Does it ride comfortably yet handle? Remains to be seen. Ditto BMW's survivability.....egad!


If you check out the new stingray dash... It's pretty similar to the LCI display for BMW (I believe only Europe/Canada gets it), it's pretty sick, and the new interior on the corvette looks a lot less "plasticky"... I'd take my C5 over the garbage C6 interior any day...


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

Popoemt said:


> If you check out the new stingray dash... It's pretty similar to the LCI display for BMW (I believe only Europe/Canada gets it), it's pretty sick, and the new interior on the corvette looks a lot less "plasticky"... I'd take my C6 over the garbage C7 interior any day...


Your C6 has a much cleaner exterior design as well. With all the stuff going on with the C7's body, I would not be surprised if Hasbro is now "developing" a C7-based "character" to be revealed in the next Transformers movie as BumbleBee's older brother who was captured by the Decepticons.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Pictures from the Manhattan debut of the C7 Corvette. The white 1953 is the third Corvette ever made and is the car that was show at GM Motorama at the Waldoft Astoria 60 years ago.









'''








..
..








''








..








..








..








..


----------



## Elk (Apr 28, 2012)

The X Men said:


> The only time you see a young guy driving a Corvette is when he borrow it from his father, usually the smile is from ear to ear.


As I recall, the median age of a Corvette buyer is 53, just a couple years older than BMW buyers. We are talking, what, 3% more grey hair? 

Regardless of the buyer's age, a lot of Corvettes are seriously driven on the track, autoX, twisty country roads. There are sure a lot of them at events for a car of which only about 35,000 are made a year.

Very few live boring, stultifying lives of taking the wife to the mall and the kid to soccer practice.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Elk said:


> Very few live boring, stultifying lives of taking the wife to the mall and the kid to soccer practice.


If they build a vette with decent backseats, you will see many vette drivers with "boring" lives too


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Elk said:


> As I recall, the median age of a Corvette buyer is 53, just a couple years older than BMW buyers. We are talking, what, 3% more grey hair?
> 
> Regardless of the buyer's age, a lot of Corvettes are seriously driven on the track, autoX, twisty country roads. There are sure a lot of them at events for a car of which only about 35,000 are made a year.
> 
> Very few live boring, stultifying lives of taking the wife to the mall and the kid to soccer practice.


The average age of the buyers of most expensive sports cars (Corvette, Ferrari, Porsche 911) tends to range from the late 40s to the late 50s. For most owners this is the second or third car. People that are in a financial position to pay $65,000 or (much) more for a hobby car tend to be older. Additionally Baby Boomers constitute a large portion of the population and are the most affluent group. Cars like Corvettes and Porsche 911s have huge appeal to Baby Boomers. Many of them have wanted one since they were teenagers and are now in a financial position to purchase one.



dtc100 said:


> If they build a vette with decent backseats, you will see many vette drivers with "boring" lives too


I doubt they will ever build a Corvette with back seats. Certainly not in the foreseeable future.

CA


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

dtc100 said:


> If they build a vette with decent backseats, you will see many vette drivers with "boring" lives too


If they build a vette with decent backseats it WONT be a vette anymore


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> If they build a vette with decent backseats it WONT be a vette anymore


This...and a 6-pack of Bud will make you very popular with the Gretchen Wilson types at the Walmart:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

captainaudio said:


> I doubt they will ever build a Corvette with back seats. Certainly not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> CA


Of course that was a joke.

It is good to see you actually had the opportunity to sit in that sport seat, how did it feel?

I was watching the Car and Driver Roundtable Recap video, hearing the editors talking about the new Vette as the focal point of the Detroit show, complained about not allowed to sit in the new Vette with the sport seats, only the regular seats. So they could tell those seats looked great, but could not tell us whether they were nice to sit in.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

dtc100 said:


> Of course that was a joke.
> 
> It is good to see you actually had the opportunity to sit in that sport seat, how did it feel?
> 
> I was watching the Car and Driver Roundtable Recap video, hearing the editors talking about the new Vette as the focal point of the Detroit show, complained about not allowed to sit in the new Vette with the sport seats, only the regular seats. So they could tell those seats looked great, but could not tell us whether they were nice to sit in.


I found the interior to be a pleasant environment and the seats to be comfortable. Of course it is very different to sit in a stationary car and to drive it but my impression was very favorable. The interior quality was very good (and so was the interior of the 1953 car that was on display). It seemed as the Corvette progressed the interior got cheaper but it appears that they have corrected that,
Since it was a private, invitation only, event the crowd was manageable and everyone got to bet a good look at the cars. They did not allow us to sit in the classics that were on display. My favorites were the 1953, a virtually identical 1954 and a 1965 396 Sting Ray Coupe.

CA


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

dtc100 said:


> If they build a vette with decent backseats, you will see many vette drivers with "boring" lives too


Yes. 911 too.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I took that picture of the Lime Rock Edition M3 (it belongs to a Club member) at Lime Rock last October during the Northeast Fall Foliage Run.
> 
> This picture of another member's car (with black rims) was taken at the Lime Rock Club Winter Autocross that was held last Saturday,


That car is sweet. I also see what looks to be a Prosche 4S cab on the track in the background. I would love to drive a car on open snow packed covered ground sometime.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Close enough?


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


>


That car looks good actually.

I do prefer having the silver rim on the black wheels. It helps with the transition by adding some contrast and makes them pop more, IMO.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

beden1 said:


> That car is sweet. I also see what looks to be a Prosche 4S cab on the track in the background. I would love to drive a car on open snow packed covered ground sometime.


Here is a video of the 2011 event.






CA


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

In case people complain, some on topic pix:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

And to keep BJ happy too:


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> Here is a video of the 2011 event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a ton of fun. I wish I would have kept our Subaru WRX. It would have been perfect for that run.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

beden1 said:


> That looks like a ton of fun. I wish I would have kept our Subaru WRX. It would have been perfect for that run.


I'll let you know when the next one is scheduled.

CA


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

captainaudio said:


>


That's worse than....

....than....

Kryptonite.....to......

......me......

.......please, you must.......

..........sto..p

BJ


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

boltjaM3s said:


> That's worse than....
> 
> ....than....
> 
> ...


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I'll let you know when the next one is scheduled.
> 
> CA


The Bentley was too heavy, but you have to love the guy for trying.

I use to live in the Syracuse, NY area where we would average over 180" of snow annually. I drove a 1975 MGB as my primary car. It was a blast to drive the snow covered roads and it actually handled the snow really well because it was so light. I would take it out around Lake Skaneateles where my parents lived, and where there were many back country roads to have some sliding fun. Great memories.

A close resemblance to my car, except I had a wood and brushed stainless steel steering wheel.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

beden1 said:


> The Bentley was too heavy, but you have to love the guy for trying.
> 
> I use to live in the Syracuse, NY area where we would average over 180" of snow annually. I drove a 1975 MGB as my primary car. It was a blast to drive the snow covered roads and it actually handled the snow really well because it was so light. I would take it out around Lake Skaneateles where my parents lived, and where there were many back country roads to have some sliding fun. Great memories.


I grew up in Rochester. Upstate NY Lake Effect storms have to be experienced to be believed.










CA


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I grew up in Rochester. Upstate NY Lake Effect storms have to be seen to be believed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it did in 1977 when my new wife and I moved to Philadelphia. The snow that was plowed to the side of the streets was piled up to the tops of the telephine poles. I got out while the getting was good.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I grew up in Rochester. Upstate NY Lake Effect storms have to be seen to be believed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like Syracuse in 1977 when my new wife and I moved to Philadelphia. The snow that was plowed to the side of the streets was piled up to the tops of the telephone poles. I got out while the getting was good.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

beden1 said:


> That looks like Syracuse in 1977 when my new wife and I moved to Philadelphia. The snow that was plowed to the side of the streets was piled up to the tops of the telephone poles. I got out while the getting was good.


I haven't been back to Rochester in years. The closest I have gotten is Watkins Glen and never in the Winter,

CA


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> I haven't been back to Rochester in years. The closest I have gotten is Watkins Glen and never in the Winter,
> 
> CA


My In-laws still live in Syracuse. We used to have to go there regularly when the kids were young. Driving up for Christmas was a bitch during snow storms, particularly on 81N past Binghamton. We only go there now when the weather is decent, unless we have to take care of something that comes up.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

CA-

Blizzard of 96 is why I left NYC. There were snow banks 6-7 feet tall. They had to carve single person pathways at intersections for pedestrians. And being the city the snow was all brown and disgusting. I am sure you remember. Scared me off for good. I will eventually get a place there, but only for short visits lol.


----------



## pkim1079 (Aug 22, 2012)

getz said:


> I like what I see so far from the corvette. I have never really considered it as an option, but since selling my 911 Turbo I have been hankering for a small fast summer toy. I will certainly give this a test drive.
> 
> In regards to jamesbolt's assesment of demographics I happen to be an impressively fit, non tatooed, highly educated and financially secure 36 year old male with a wife and 3 rugrats at home.


I love your assessment of yourself lol.

I am a tatted up reformed multiple felon who is rather intelligent and edumacated - graduated top 3% of my class and looking to make more bread. The fitness thing i must get back into but i can drink with the best of them lol. 
Anyways, the corvette is an awesome machine. Bj just doesnt appreciate cars. Hes also the guy who is probably driving piss slow causing traffic. I see corvette drivers on the track from that young asian dude wanting american muscle and that old dude whos always wanted a corvette. At least they are trying and having fun. Thats all that counts.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

boltjaM3s said:


> Corvette has a good dash display. It lights up. It has numbers. Hope all is well. *When are you getting an F30*?
> 
> BJ


When my 1999 528 dies. Not a minute before.


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

ProRail said:


> When my 1999 528 dies. Not a minute before.


You obviously have a great relationship with your car by wanting to keep it as long as you can. People who lease cars never get the opportunity to really appreciate the cars they drive because they are in and out of them so often.


----------



## boltjaM3s (Nov 12, 2009)

ProRail said:


> When my 1999 528 dies. Not a minute before.












It's dead, bro. It's dead.

BJ


----------

